# fishing months



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

read the threads and now im intrested in trying to catch and land a tarpon is it possible to catch them now cause if so im on my way and were can you find these " **** pops " and about how far off the coast do u need to go


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tarpon*



podchaser said:


> read the threads and now im intrested in trying to catch and land a tarpon is it possible to catch them now cause if so im on my way and were can you find these " **** pops " and about how far off the coast do u need to go


Pretty much done for this year unless you head south, Corpus to Brownsville. Typically on the upper coast it's June through September depending on the weather it could be a little earlier and the tail end of the season can run into October. Gater


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Jumped them March through November at Port Aransas. More dependent on water temp than time of year.


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks guys guess ill have to wait till next year


----------



## Warsaw132 (Nov 1, 2012)

I fished Horace Caldwell Pier in Port A on Halloween and saw 20-30 tarpon busting bait in the surf.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup, we jumped a couple off the rocks on the east cut a few weeks back. A buddy called me today and he had a triple hook up at dawn off the spi jetty while chasing bull reds. He said he had one at 180lbs tail walk for 50 yards. Unfortunately his customers did not want to bow and they threw the hooks.


----------



## fishing79 (Jan 26, 2013)

*season*

Just june, july and august is not good for it...otherwise you can find it in any season


----------



## fishing79 (Jan 26, 2013)

its fine to check order live crawfish Houston


----------



## taylor23 (Feb 1, 2013)

In March and April there is prime snook time in which water temps are rising and the snook get fired up eating baits.

But ideal season is May and June when Tarpon are everywhere as this is a peak tarpon season.


----------



## taylor23 (Feb 1, 2013)

taylor23 said:


> In March and April there is prime snook time in which water temps are rising and the snook get fired up eating baits.
> 
> But ideal season is May and June when Tarpon are everywhere as this is a peak tarpon season.


Some times end of April, the season start fot fishing.

marine pedestal


----------

